

IE 10: Metro style browsing - one engine, two experiences - pcj
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/14/metro-style-web-browsing-one-engine-two-experiences-no-compromises.aspx

======
jinushaun
I'm running into an issue while in the Desktop where links open in the Metro
IE, instead of Desktop IE. WTF? So I'm constantly switching back and forth
between Metro and Desktop. The fullscreen flip animation is very jarring, not
to mention tedious.

Besides that, my biggest complaint would have to be the Metro experience on a
non-touch device. I feel so lost. I'm just pressing keys hoping it'll activate
a Metro shortcut. Right click, Windows button, Alt-tab, Windows-tab, etc...
Trackpad doesn't support multi-touch, so scrolling is awkward.

~~~
nextparadigms
Yes, it does feel like Metro will quickly become tiring and frustrating - like
you have to perform too many actions to get somewhere or get something done.
Plus, all those big different colors on one screen - It doesn't feel like a
design best practice at all.

~~~
foobarbazetc
I don't know why you're being downvoted.

Having played with Windows 8 on a PC with a trackpad, Metro gets old really,
really fast.

If they keep both the desktop and Metro in Windows 8, this will be a huge
failure.

They need to choose one for each type of device: Desktop for PCs, Metro for
tablets.

------
LeafStorm
I just realized a major advantage that the Metro IE will have over the Desktop
IE. If you're using Metro, software packages won't be able to install their
crappy (and/or spyware) toolbars in people's browsers all the time.

------
johns
The biggest difference is that Metro IE doesn't support
Flash/Silverlight/plugins and desktop IE does. This is, I suspect, why they
put a 'switch to desktop IE' feature into Metro IE. Site's broken? Just flip
to the full version.

~~~
sweatshopking
do you know how to switch from desktop to metro? when ever i open ie, it just
opens desktop, and i haven't had a chance to even LOOK at metro ie. all my
links go to the desktop version, on start, and the taskbar both.

------
notatoad
one engine, two skins. but the real question is will that engine be any good,
and are they going to attempt to compete at all with mozilla and chrome's
accelerated release schedules?

i don't care how awesome the browser's UI is, can it properly display the UI
of the websites i am trying to view?

~~~
gecko
IE 10 is a pretty solid browser. It's fast, it covers huge swaths of CSS3
including animations, hyphenations, transforms, and more, it supports HTML5
very well. In fact, HTML5, CSS3, and JavaScript are a fully supported way to
write full-blown Windows 8 Metro apps, and MS is showing how serious they are
by having written nearly every single example Windows 8 app as an HTML5 app.
To be honest, it feels a lot like webOS.

MS is really serious this time around. I think writing IE off at this point
would be short-sighted.

~~~
nextparadigms
But weren't all those available like a year ago in Chrome and Firefox? And
Windows 8 with IE10 won't be available until late next year.

~~~
mattmanser
You're right of course, Chrome broken the ground and Firefox followed, the
constant behind the scenes update model is the way we're going to be expecting
all software to work soon.

Unfortunately this doesn't fit well with enterprise customers who are stuck
remembering the days of updates breaking all their internal apps and being
told by their incompetent IT departments it'll take 3 months to fix.

IE is in a bit of a tricky place for MS.

